# Nutri drops, Liquid life aid and Dopram V



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

How is it that people that have had pups dont know the differnce between:-
Nutri drops, liquid life aid and dopram v..

I have read a few comments on this forum the last few days where people think there one of the same things! and there not there 3 very different things that act differently on pups! 

Dopram v:-IS a breathing stimulant.
Nutri drops:-IS used for weak pups that are not gaining weight (there for convalescing pups or adults)
Liquid life aid:-IS to rehydrate pups that are dehyrating.

SO there all very different, thought i better had post this so that "new" time breeders didnt get confused reading posts that refere all or two of them to act the same.

DD


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Good post DD 
People should be aware of the differences!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> How is it that people that have had pups dont know the differnce between:-
> Nutri drops, liquid life aid and dopram v..
> 
> I have read a few comments on this forum the last few days where people think there one of the same things! and there not there 3 very different things that act differently on pups!
> ...


I have never heard of Dopram, that is a new one to me, but I do have Nutri drops.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I have never heard of Dopram, that is a new one to me, but I do have Nutri drops.


I think I had better clear this one up in case it is misunderstood on this page. I have heard of all different types of drops etc. Nutri drops which I used for Chihuahua pup of mine who went Hypoglycemic so I gave a few of this before I drove to the vets. (this was a year ago and not my new pups). What I meant was I had never heard of this Dopram stuff. Until DD mentioned it on another thread and explained what it was for. Like I said its a new one to me as I have never had to buy anything like this. Im glad it was mentioned now though, as it will be something for me to remember. Thanks DD
Actually reading back it was Emma20040 who mentioned This Dopram, DD followed it up to explain.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is a link to some with a breif description:-
DOPRAM-V - Allivet Trusted Pet Pharmacy

we always have all 3 in our house there all great stuff!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Here is a link to some with a breif description:-
> DOPRAM-V - Allivet Trusted Pet Pharmacy
> 
> we always have all 3 in our house there all great stuff!


I will take a look at that site, worth reading that too.. ps. I wasnt the one who mentioned that Dopram it was a newbie member. thanks for the link xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

This posts isnt aimed at you! but over the last few days i have seen people give false imformation regarding them! some even think there the same thing! so thought i would clear it up for anyone that didnt quite understand! because they are rather different as most of us know.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> How is it that people that have had pups dont know the differnce between:-
> Nutri drops, liquid life aid and dopram v..
> 
> I have read a few comments on this forum the last few days where people think there one of the same things! and there not there 3 very different things that act differently on pups!
> ...


Not being funny DD i read the thread you are referring to when an OP asked where to buy these items and someone got confused, not mentioning names, but in fairness until i came on this thread i knew absolutely nothing about any of these items. my girl had about 2 weeks left of her pregnancy and i didnt know, my vet or no one had mentioned them to me, i learned it on here, then i researched them and knew what to have, i had dopram v and nutridrops in my birth box but no liquid life aid as my vet didnt sell it and i rang round other vets but couldnt get it either. So (how is it that people have pups dont know the difference between statement) is a bit harsh, most of us come on here for advice and support, i dont think they need to put down, you are obviously very knowledgeable about breeding so i think you are good to give advice but again its how you give it makes a difference, not having a pop at you by the way just giving my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

well there are many of you that didnt know about these so lets hope my post has helped newbie breeders learn about them and add them to there whelping kit box!
me saying about how breeders dont know about this sort of stuff is because i was shocked thats all! its something we have known about for years..even before we got into taking in pregnant dogs for rescues and breeding the odd litter ourselves! I didnt put any one down at all just said how is it that breeders didnt know of the stuff! and that was aimed more towards people that knew about the stuff and got confused about what it did and when to be given to pups! There is not just one thread i have read this one i have seen many!..This is aimed at no one! just to try and help others.


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> well there are many of you that didnt know about these so lets hope my post has helped newbie breeders learn about them and add them to there whelping kit box!
> me saying about how breeders dont know about this sort of stuff is because i was shocked thats all! its something we have known about for years..even before we got into taking in pregnant dogs for rescues and breeding the odd litter ourselves! I didnt put any one down at all just said how is it that breeders didnt know of the stuff! and that was aimed more towards people that knew about the stuff and got confused about what it did and when to be given to pups! There is not just one thread i have read this one i have seen many!..This is aimed at no one! just to try and help others.


Cool, as i said i wasnt having a pop but its hard to tell sometimes, its like when texting sometimes things sound harsher than maybe intended, i just didnt want someone offended just because they werent aware. I know you know your stuff and you have alot of knowledge on this but i think i just wanted you to be aware that had i not joined here i wouldnt have known either and i dont feel that was from my own ignorance it was being ill advised, as i say i asked what i felt were the right people ie. the vet and had never heard of any of these, they actually seemed shocked when i mentioned that i had them ready for the birth, but that was thanks to you guys on here, which is why im always thanking you guys for all the advice and support i have been given.
The nutridrops where an absolute god send, the dopram v i didnt use as the vet ended up delivering my babies.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Its fine honest! hehe! Its just people seemed to get the 3 mixed up and that what concerned me more than people not knowing about them! I did say people that have had pups dont know the difference..so i didnt mean people that hadnt heard of them!

I agree Nutri drops are a god send! and the other two have been for us aswell..
Dont worry i didnt take it as you was having a go!


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Well i'm a bit embarrassed to say i had never heard of them before joining this forum.I have only whelped five litters of my own and thankfully never had a problem or lost a pup but i will be getting some in for my next litter,so grateful for the info  thanks x


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Well i'm a bit embarrassed to say i had never heard of them before joining this forum.I have only whelped five litters of my own and thankfully never had a problem or lost a pup but i will be getting some in for my next litter,so grateful for the info  thanks x


Theres nowt to be embarrassed about, you like myself have probably never been advised of these thats why i love this site, ive learned so much but i have to say when i spent 13 days keeping LEO alive i firmly believe the nutridrops where keeping him alive as he had so little of Bambis milk, these were giving him the nutrients he was lacking, they were a god send but we are all learning and thats what its all about, i was just p***ed that my vet didnt advise me and was shocked when i said i have sourced the info myself ie: you guys lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Well i'm a bit embarrassed to say i had never heard of them before joining this forum.I have only whelped five litters of my own and thankfully never had a problem or lost a pup but i will be getting some in for my next litter,so grateful for the info  thanks x


Dont be embarrassed! IT was just the fact that false information was being given out about them that made me do this post! Its not aimed at who knows about them and who doesnt, its aimed at people knowing about them, claiming to have used them but then telling other members they do something different to which they dont ect..seen it so many times on here and newbie breeders might get confused! so thought i would clear it up! 
NO problems!  3 brilliant stuff


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

so just out of curiosity...wud u buy them all in just incase if ur pup was expecting?? wud like to know for future refrence! and do u get these from ur vets? or the pet shop...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> so just out of curiosity...wud u buy them all in just incase if ur pup was expecting?? wud like to know for future refrence! and do u get these from ur vets? or the pet shop...


Yes we always have the stuff here! always in the box! even though we dont have pups often..
mum gets all 3 online.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

u learn something new every day!! thanks


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

this should b made a sticky coz its really usefull! x


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you im glad it has helped people! Thats all i wanted to do


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought mine at hyperdrug.com, they were very reasonably priced and they do loads of goodies on there, i know you can buy the liquid life aid online. I know now i wouldnt do it again without these little treasures on standby just incase, they could save a pups life so well and truly worth the money.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

staceydawlz said:


> this should b made a sticky coz its really usefull! x


Lol! I was just going to say that!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

excellent information Kerry! 

i bought nutri drops & dopram v just in case any of Luna's pups needed them,reading this thread i think its so important for breeders to have all three on hand, mine were never needed and i gave them away before the use by date ran out and because i knew i wouldnt be needing them again


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

What would we do without ya DD! Thanks for the clarification! I'll store it away somewhere safe


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

excellent post DD

Actually it should be made a sticky... perhaps you could put together a list (with reasons) of everything that should be in a whelping kit???


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

staceydawlz said:


> this should b made a sticky coz its really usefull! x





billyboysmammy said:


> excellent post DD
> 
> Actually it should be made a sticky... perhaps you could put together a list (with reasons) of everything that should be in a whelping kit???


i agree !


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> so just out of curiosity...wud u buy them all in just incase if ur pup was expecting?? wud like to know for future refrence! and do u get these from ur vets? or the pet shop...


I would get all 3 to put into a box ready it cant hurt to have them at hand. hyperdrug.co.uk and petsmed.co.uk


----------



## jezzel (Aug 1, 2009)

i agree the book of the bitch does not say anything about life aid or nutri drops just a glucose drink for the bitch so that would be very helpful


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's the link for anyone after liquid life aid
Liquid Life Aid 960ml-Hyperdrug

It is really a god send I would have lost my latest litter if I hadn't given them life aid as they had becaome quite dehydrated with arwin becoming poorly, she was also being givien it to help he get hydrated agin too.

Brilliant thread DD well done, I agree with the rest this should be a sticky.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

hehe glad everyone else agree's how important these things are! BBM i will see what i can write up abit later  xx


----------

